# Umfrage zum 13. Teil der buffedStory



## Elenenedh (18. November 2010)

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> *stimmt hier darüber ab, was in Teil 13 der buffedStory passieren soll.*
> ...


----------



## Crush351 (18. November 2010)

Laslo soll hüpfen!


----------



## Redrak (18. November 2010)

Laslo hüpft von Thalis und Thalis läuft dem kleinen natürlich hinterher und Lyria auch um Thalis zurückzuholen


----------



## Druidna (19. November 2010)

Der Drache nimmt Thalia in seiner Menschlichen Gestalt gefangen und sagt thali das er gegen Laslo tauscht dann hätten wri genau die Situation


----------

